# .........



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

.........


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

.........


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool! 8) You should get a deviant account to post your pics on :wink: .


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks!

I would but I like http://fanart.lionking.org it's just like deviant but for Lion King fans!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

.........


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

It looks so different coloured!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh wow! They're both amazing!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

icklemiss21 said:


> It looks so different coloured!


 :lol: Still good I hope!? LOL


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Tabassco said:


> icklemiss21 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks so different coloured!
> ...


Yeah! Actually I like it better coloured!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

.........


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, that's very cool...love the purple!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

.........


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, those are awesome! :love2 You do a really good job at painting them, the shading is nice! :thumb


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks you :-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Great job on those. You should do a picture of a rottie (hint hint).


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm working on a Rottie, Pit and GSD now! :-D

*EDIT*

Here's my pit!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Locked : The editing of the first 2 post makes this thread obsolete.


----------

